# First Outing With Our 2018 324Cg



## bdehus (Jul 14, 2017)

Overall my family loves this camper. We experienced a couple issues during our first outing such as leaky vent cover in the bath, black flush is leaking somewhere under the coach, CO detector was alerting after towing. I suspect the refrigerator is not vented properly causing this. It will go back to the dealer for these repairs after the season







. 
We have one with a single a/c unit. It wasn't too bad in keeping it cool, and since most the site we camp out are only 30 amp it will suffice.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Gotta work out those new camper gremlins! Your list of issues is short compared to others.....hopefully it stays that way. Nice looking rig!

Todd


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you didn't do your own Pre-Delivery Inspection when you bought the trailer....you should still do one.

You can google for one or click on the link in my signature below to download mine.

This document will take you about 4 hours to complete (don't rush it) and will ensure you understand all the operations of the trailer as well as having you inspect the trailer. This will help you find all sorts of "gotcha" stuff that might not pop up until later down the road (ie...when your 100's of miles from an RV shop). No matter what the dealer says, their PDI is will never cover everything.


----------



## BIGMatt (Jan 19, 2015)

I love the color, graphics and nose cap!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new Outback and hope you work all the bugs out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

Welcome to the 324CG club! Ours is a year old now and still finding things to fix. You should see our first warranty checklist. The new colors are not my favorite, but at least you have leveling.

Sent from my pocket computer


----------



## kraftee (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi. I know this is a year-old post, but I wanted to ask how your experience has been towing with the Titan XD. We bought a new 324CG a couple months ago and have been towing with exactly the same truck. We mostly use the garage for hauling a couple of vintage motocross bikes. Our 324CG has the factory second ac option and with the trailer loaded, full diesel fuel, and my wife, dog, and I in the truck, the scales show us only about 40 pounds under the max payload for our Titan XD Diesel CC 4WD. It sounds like you also take kids with you. Have you weighed the unit to see how it compares to the max specs?

Also, what WD hitch are you using? I have been using a Reese 10,000 lb. round bar type. Although there have been no issues at all with sway, the round bars are only rated at 1,000 pounds and our actual tongue weight is just over 1,100. So, after much research, I ordered a new Andersen WD hitch. I will be installing it tomorrow, so will see how it works on our 1,200-mile drive back to Florida from our summer place here in western NY.

I have about 1,000 miles so far towing the unit and all has been great - with the exception of a worrisome "groan" from the truck on the 4th-5th upshift. I'll have to keep monitoring that. Is there anything else from your year of using the 324CG with Titan XD that you can tell me? Thanks for any input you might have.





  








XD 324




__
kraftee


__
Aug 21, 2018


----------

